# counter strike: disconnect about 1 minutes after entering server



## yosopindow (Aug 16, 2007)

*Playing cs 1.6 as well as condition zero i am disconnected from the server within 1-2 mintues of joining to the server list, usualy without an error message. I have tried reinstalling multiple times and have played this game frequently on this computer about 6 months ago and only experienced this problem recently after reinstalling the game after a long break without playing. PLEASE HELP!!! *


----------



## F1Technology (Jul 16, 2007)

Do you get any messages from the console at all? Does it quit the game entirely or just to the main page?

steel


----------



## yosopindow (Aug 16, 2007)

there have been messages once in a while, one that comes to mind is "disconnected reason: B". Generaly no messages though. Usualy i am disconnected to the server list, somtimes the game has completly exited though.


----------



## star99ers (Sep 10, 2003)

Do you use a router? If so list it please. I had this problem myself and It was a real pain but I got it working.

Try This link if you do use a router, yours might be one of the ones that screw up. Look for the really long post and see if it can help.


----------



## yosopindow (Aug 16, 2007)

i have a linksys model BEFSR41 , not sure what version. I installed the firmware the thread suggested but it didn't work. i was still disconnected 30 seconds after entering ths server. i think that i just installed this wrong what exactly do you do?


----------



## yosopindow (Aug 16, 2007)

nevermind i tried it again and it works perfectly! thanks for the help!


----------

